# MK7 wheels on a MK6



## BryceC (Jun 8, 2014)

Anyone running 18" MK7 Austin's on a MK6 Golf?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

I've seen a good deal of pics where people are running that setup. Do some research and you'll find them.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Not my pic. Here's a photoshopped version off the MK6 forum:


----------



## BryceC (Jun 8, 2014)

Installed on my TDI


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks pretty good. I'm waiting to see if anyone with a MK7 will put detroits on.


----------

